# [firefox-bin] pas de son avec pulseaudio

## guill73

Bonjour,

Je n’arrive pas à avoir du son avec firefox-bin. Selon le wiki, il suffit d’avoir pulseaudio d’installé, mais chez moi, cela ne suffit pas.

Pour information, Falkon lui n’a pas de problème.

J’ai beau chercher sur le net, je ne trouve personne dans un cas similaire et j’avoue ne pas trop savoir dans quelle direction chercher, ni quelles informations supplémentaires fournir pour aider à trouver la solution.

Si quelqu’un de plus inspiré que moi a une idée de piste à creuser...

Merci d’avance,

----------

## sebB

Peux tu poster ton emerge --info et emerge -pv www-client/firefox-bin

Et sinon, quand tu lance une vidéo, si tu clique sur l'icone de volume puis applications, t'aurais pas firefox en mutté?

----------

## guill73

Bonjour et merci.

```
$  emerge --info

Portage 2.3.79 (python 3.6.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma, gcc-9.2.0, glibc-2.29-r7, 4.19.86-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.19.86-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-8850H_CPU_@_2.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:    16098908 total,  11216464 free

KiB Swap:   15624188 total,  15624188 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 12 Dec 2019 13:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 44579c5a66ee5041d88421b1f485048933ea570e

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.32 p2) 2.32.0

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.17::gentoo, 3.6.9::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.14.6::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.41.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r3::gentoo, 1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.32-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.2.0-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.19::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.29-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

and3k-sunrise

    location: /var/lib/layman/and3k-sunrise

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

waebbl

    location: /var/lib/layman/waebbl

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/maven-bin-3.6/conf /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr en es"

MAKEOPTS="-j12"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm graphviz gtk guile iconv icu imagemagick ipod ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi kwallet lapack lcms ldap libnotify libtirpc mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg mpi multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg openexr opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit postscript ppds pulseaudio qml qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tcl tcpd threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l vorbis widgets wmf wxwidgets x264 x265 xattr xcb xcomposite xineram xml xpm xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 f16c fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="fr en es" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24 ruby25" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```
$ emerge -pv www-client/firefox-bin 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] www-client/firefox-bin-71.0::gentoo  USE="ffmpeg pulseaudio startup-notification (-selinux)" L10N="fr -ach -af -an -ar -ast -az -be -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cak -cs -cy -da -de -dsb -el -en-CA -en-GB -eo -es-AR -es-CL -es-ES -es-MX -et -eu -fa -ff -fi -fy -ga -gd -gl -gn -gu -he -hi -hr -hsb -hu -hy -ia -id -is -it -ja -ka -kab -kk -km -kn -ko -lij -lt -lv -mk -mr -ms -my -nb -nl -nn -oc -pa -pl -pt-BR -pt-PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv -ta -te -th -tr -uk -ur -uz -vi -xh -zh-CN -zh-TW" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

```

Je suis sous KDE, quand je clique sur l’icone de volume, ne j’ai pas "applications". Mais il me semble avoir cherché à peu près partout de ce côté là (y compris alsamixer) et ne pas avoir trouvé de firefox mutté.

Je ne maitrise pas ce que fait exactement pulseAudio. Y a-t-il un équivalent de alsamixer pour pulseAudio ?

Merci encore pour ton attention

----------

## El_Goretto

Qu'entends-tu par "il suffit d’avoir pulseaudio d’installé"? As tu un OS 100% pulseaudio (donc activé et fonctionnel pour toutes les applis), ou bien un OS avec "juste pulseaudio d'installé au cas où ça ferait marcher firefox"?  :Smile: 

Pour avoir du son avec firefox-bin SANS PULSEAUDIO, il est commun de passer par media-sound/apulse qui est un wrapper:  il redirige le son émit par une application pulseaudio vers ALSA.

Ensuite, à la main dans un terminal, ça donne: "apulse firefox-bin" et hop, magie.

Pour aller plus loin, je me suis fait une config en 2 parties, car modifier le script de lancement /usr/bin/firefox-bin pour inclure l'appel à apulse ne résiste pas aux MAJs:

```
cat ~/.local/share/applications/firefox-apulse.desktop 

[Desktop Entry]

Name=Mozilla Firefox (apulse)

#GenericName=Web Browser (Firefox apulse)

Comment=ALSA version of Firefox-bin

Exec=~/scripts/firefox_apulse.sh %u

Terminal=false

Type=Application

Icon=firefox-bin

Categories=Network;WebBrowser;

Keywords=browser;

MimeType=text/html;text/xml;application/xhtml+xml;application/vnd.mozilla.xul+xml;text/mml;x-scheme-handler/http;x-scheme-handler/https;

cat ~/scripts/firefox_apulse.sh

# juste une copie de /usr/bin/firefox-bin avec apulse dedans

unset LD_PRELOAD

LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/opt/firefox/" \

GTK_PATH=/usr/lib64/gtk-3.0/ \

exec /usr/bin/apulse /opt/firefox/firefox "$@"
```

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Lorsque tu démarres ta session KDE, as-tu ce processus lancé :

```

netfab    3086  0.9  0.1 1248828 23764 ?       S<l  09:59   5:57 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Y a-t-il un équivalent de alsamixer pour pulseAudio ?
> 
> 

 

media-sound/pavucontrol

----------

## YetiBarBar

Bonjour,

As-tu des messages si tu lances firefox-bin depuis un terminal?

J'avais eu des trucs bizarre avec firefox et pulseaudio à une époque (sous kde), les droits d'un fichier lié à pulseaudio était systématiquement passé à root, ce qui faisait qu'au lancement suivant, ff n'arrivait pas à l'ouvrir.

Sinon, je vote aussi pour pavucontrol pour choisir les sorties son (et enlever d'éventuel mute).

----------

